# Problème de souffle avec macbook pro et ampli hi-fi



## baudgui (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci de souffle important avec mon macbook pro branché sur un ampli 

description détaillée et tests effectués:

- Le souffle est davantage sur une enceinte que l'autre
- si j'inverse le câblage des enceintes sur l'ampli il change d'enceinte (ne provient pas de l'enceinte), si j'inverse l'entrée RCA venant du mac il change aussi d'enceinte (-> à priori ne provient d'une voie de l'ampli mais d'une voie en amont)
- Il apparait quand mon mac commence à jouer du son, avec itunes, youtube puis disparait quelques 10aines de secondes après que le son s'arrête
- le souffle ne dépend pas du volume sur le mac, mais de celui sur l'ampli
- j'ai essayé de brancher un isolateur de boucles de masses - aucun résultat
- j'ai essayé de remplacer le câble jack/RCA (acheté un de meilleure qualité) - aucun résultat
- si je branche mon iphone ou un autre mac (macbook 13' de 2009) - pas de souffle


La config est la suivante:
- macbook pro 15 pouces acheté en 2012
- ampli hi-fi triangle TE-60
- enceintes Klipsch RB-51
- mac relié à l'ampli avec câble RCA/jack, longueur 10m

bref je deviens fou :/

Toute aide sera la bienvenue  merci d'avance!


----------



## storme (4 Février 2012)

baudgui a dit:


> - mac relié à l'ampli avec câble RCA/jack, longueur *10m*




Simple question pour les spécialistes, c'est pas un peut long ?


----------



## ziommm (4 Février 2012)

J'ai le même problème avec mon casque, et j'ai aussi observé le même problème avec plusieurs paires d'enceintes que j'ai eu l'occasion de brancher dessus. Le souffle est à chaque fois différent en fonction de ce qui est branché dessus.

Je crois que le problème vient de la carte son interne du MacBook Pro, ce qui ne m'enchante guère vu le prix qu'on le paie.

La solution serait alors d'opter pour un carte son externe.

Mais je peux me tromper, enfin, j'espère...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2012)

Bon alors le problème vient du fait que le jack du Mac, dans sa version "électrique"*, c'est une prise casque, pas une sortie ligne.

J'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec plusieurs Mac de plusieurs époques (depuis des wallstreet, naguère, jusqu'à mon MBP actuel).

Depuis 2003, j'utilise mon iMic pour connecter un de mes Mac à mon ampli, et là aucun problème. Moi, c'est l'iMic 1, mais j'imagine que l'iMic 2 actuellement commercialisé donne au moins d'aussi bons résultats.


----------



## storme (5 Février 2012)

Un bon plan en livraison gratuite :

http://www.amazon.fr/Griffin-iMic-Interface-audio-pour/dp/B000BVV2IC


----------



## raidehobbit (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour 

Une prise casque est juste bonne à  brancher des écouteurs....

Lorsque je veux brancher mon MBP 2010 sur mon home cinéma j'utilise un câble mini display port to HDMI. Là au moins le son est en numérique et pas en analogique comme avec une prise jack...

Le cable est le suivant :

http://www.amazon.fr/DisplayPort-Ca...Q2UY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328443919&sr=8-2

De mon côté ça marche nickel en tout cas !


----------



## baudgui (5 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos retours!

fait nouveau quand je touche un peu le jack cela fait d'horrible bruits, parfois en continu.. et je dois le toucher et trouver la bonne position pour que ça s'arrête
je crois vraiment que ma sortie jack est déconnante, du coup j'hésite à aller voir le sav apple...

en même temps l'imic peut être une bonne option pour s'affranchir de cette sortir foireuse! (merci pour le tuyau)


----------



## storme (5 Février 2012)

baudgui a dit:


> je crois vraiment que ma sortie jack est déconnante, du coup j'hésite à aller voir le sav apple...



Avec une machine sous garantie, il ne faut pas hésiter


----------



## raidehobbit (5 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Avec une machine sous garantie, il ne faut pas hésiter



Il faut savoir que dans 9/10 des cas ça vient de la fiche/cable et non de la prise...


----------



## storme (5 Février 2012)

raidehobbit a dit:


> Il faut savoir que dans 9/10 des cas ça vient de la fiche/cable et non de la prise...



Oui peut être, mais il vaut mieux se poser la question tant que la machine est encore sous garantie


----------



## raidehobbit (6 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Oui peut être, mais il vaut mieux se poser la question tant que la machine est encore sous garantie



C'est sur mais quand on voit les apple store blindés.... Ca coute pas grand chose de changer le câble juste pour s'en assurer


----------



## storme (6 Février 2012)

baudgui a dit:


> - j'ai essayé de remplacer le câble jack/RCA (acheté un de meilleure qualité) - aucun résultat



Logiquement, cela a était fait


----------



## wip (6 Février 2012)

_"Une prise casque est juste bonne à brancher des écouteurs...." ->_ Faux, la prise casque du macBookPro est aussi une sortie optique SPDIF.

Tu n'as pas une entrée optique sur ton ampli Hi-fi ?? Tu n'aurais plus de souci de souffle...


----------



## raidehobbit (6 Février 2012)

wip a dit:


> _"Une prise casque est juste bonne à brancher des écouteurs...." ->_ Faux, la prise casque du macBookPro est aussi une sortie optique SPDIF.
> 
> Tu n'as pas une entrée optique sur ton ampli Hi-fi ?? Tu n'aurais plus de souci de souffle...



Alors là.. tu m'en apprends un bonne  

En gros, en utilisant un câble tel que celui ci le son serrait aussi bon qu'en passant par l'HDMI ? :

http://www.amazon.fr/HQ-HQSS4624-Câ...CNDO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328541971&sr=8-1


----------



## wip (7 Février 2012)

Je ne peux pas regarder ton lien (blocage de mon entreprise), mais avec un cable comme ça :

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/images/items/pgd582.jpg

Ca marche très bien !! C'est de la fibre optique.

Tu peux aussi utiliser un cable optique normal avec un adaptateur :
http://techupdatesindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/optical-cable-spdif-dth.jpeg

Tu pourra du coup sortir du 5.1 si tu as un ampli Home-cinema aussi


----------



## raidehobbit (7 Février 2012)

Oui c'est le câble que j'avais repéré. Merci de ces infos.. je vais me laisser tenter je pense


----------



## raidehobbit (16 Février 2012)

Rebonjour wip,

Dis voir, je cherche une "affirmation" de ce que tu annoncait sur les prises casques des MBP. 

Sais tu depuis quelle année c'est le cas ? Perso, mon MBP date de 2010 et j'aimerait avoir la confirmation qu'il a cette technologie.

En te remerciant


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2012)

raidehobbit a dit:


> Rebonjour wip,
> 
> Dis voir, je cherche une "affirmation" de ce que tu annoncait sur les prises casques des MBP.
> 
> ...



Cette technologie est en place sur les portables Apple de la gamme "Pro" depuis le PowerBook G4 "late 2005" (dernière génération de PowerBook G4). Il n'existe aucun MacBook ou MacBook Pro qui n'en n'ai pas bénéficié, seuls les MacBook Air en sont dépourvus.


----------



## wip (16 Février 2012)

Tu peux foncer oui, tu as forcément de l'optique sur ton MBP 2010


----------



## raidehobbit (16 Février 2012)

Extra !!! Merci à vous deux ! 
La commande est en cours j'attend que ça soit livré du coup !!!

Je vous retiens au courant


----------

